# 2014 Project No Buy Support thread



## charlotte366 (Dec 2, 2013)

I mentioned recently in the UK chat thread that I had done an inventory on my collection....the results were a shock to me to say the least!  Over the last 18 months my spending habits have changed and I no longer purchase every mac item going but in my own mind I know I have too much and there are a number of things I don't use or don't get shown any love.  As a result I am adopting not a project pan but a no buy which will last from 1st January to 30th June 2014.  For me I am and including all beauty items ie nailcare, body care, skincare and haircare as I genuinely don't think I will need to buy any of that stuff.  To make the no buy easier to cope with I am allowing myself 6 purchases, 1 a month, so at worst my collection will only grow by 6 items if I don't use anything up.  I also now I have a full inventory plan to try to sell anything BNIB or BU that haven't been used and also anything I don't show love to.  Anyone can join in and obviously you can make your own rules as everyone's situation is different.  I just thought it would be nice to have somewhere to share and encourage each other so I don't have to banish myself from the forum!  EDIT - I DECIDED TO LOW BUY AND CONCENTRATE ON USING STUFF UP NOT A COMPLETE LOW BUY, BUT I STILL ONLY HAVE 12 PURCHASES TO PLAY WITH  FOR THE YEAR!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 2, 2013)

My first incentive not to buy was to book myself a really nice holiday next year, hopefully that will help me focus on saving and give me something to look forward too!


----------



## IHughes (Dec 2, 2013)

That's a great idea! We'll be here to support you!!

  I'm also going on a lipstick no-buy. I have way too many and they're all new, because it was a couple of lipstick-crazy months. I won't be buying any unless I Bac2Mac (or get them as gifts) and I'll try and see if I can use any up (which I very much doubt). 
  I will be on a limited buy in 2014, only things that really stand out or that I really need, and also things that I use up!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Dec 2, 2013)

HEY LADIES!

  i just had a mad clear out and i was most ruthless with my mac products that i've got to be honest with myself i'm just not using, so i back2mac'd for rebel, which i'll ACTUALLY use!
  and i'm waiting on some metal pans from china so i can back2mac some eyeshadows and quads.

  i certainly want to limit my beauty spends next year.
  i'm not sure i could step down to just allowing myself one purchase a month but setting some numberical or monetary limit is something i'm going to be having a good think about.


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 2, 2013)

My first problem I suspect will be overcoming the spacenk xmas sale... so instead I have choosen 2 hand bags on the selfridges site, if they are in the sale then I will have 1 of those instead he he   http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/Brand-rooms/Brands/MICHAEL-KORS/Sloan-leather-shoulder-bag_128-3001451-30H3GOPF1LCOFFEE/?previewAttribute=Coffee  http://www.selfridges.com/en/Bags/Brand-rooms/Brands/MICHAEL-KORS/Hamilton-slouchy-leather-satchel_128-3001451-30F3GHMS6L/?previewAttribute=Black  I would adore a mulberry suffolk....but I really don't want to spend that much on a bag!  I should still be able to put money towards paying the balance of my holiday.........Kenya here I come, I am so excited.  If I don't find the bag in the sales I might put aside any money I can get from downsizing the stash in one place and see if I can get a back with that at some point next year....  I am hoping to encourage myself to save and to diverge myself away from make up....I won't be buying clothes for a while either as I am trying to lose weight too !


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 2, 2013)

IHughes said:


> That's a great idea! We'll be here to support you!!
> 
> I'm also going on a lipstick no-buy. I have way too many and they're all new, because it was a couple of lipstick-crazy months. I won't be buying any unless I Bac2Mac (or get them as gifts) and I'll try and see if I can use any up (which I very much doubt).
> I will be on a limited buy in 2014, only things that really stand out or that I really need, and also things that I use up!


  i am saying the same thing, even skipping out on last holiday  riri collection. Not Unique enough


----------



## IHughes (Dec 2, 2013)

I've skipped all the Rihanna collections, I only bought RiRiWoo in regular package. I will skip the holiday one too.  I think it helps to unsubscribe from the threads in Specktra about them haha! I will skip Magnetic Nudes unless I try an eyeshadow and I like the formula (I've never tried it) Space NK is dangerous...they're having a sale? When??


----------



## Alisha1 (Dec 4, 2013)

charlotte366 said:


> I am hoping to encourage myself to save and to diverge myself away from make up....I won't be buying clothes for a while either as I am trying to lose weight too !


  Great thread hun! I also need to go on a no-buy as I rarely wear any makeup anymore! I'm going to save for a handbag as well next year, I bought my first Louis Vuitton Speedy last week as a late birthday present for myself and am now thinking of getting a purse from them though it won't be tell next year!


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 6, 2013)

Project no buy has already commenced in someways, I managed to sell 3 BNIB palettes that have been sitting around never opened on ebay..... the stash can only get smaller!  So tempted to adopt the same approach to my Wardrobe too....I wonder you many clothes I actually need!


----------



## Innocentfront (Dec 11, 2013)

Good luck everyone!

  I need to join in for 2014! It's shameful how many products I own that I don't even appreciate or use. I'm going to make 2014 the Year of the No Buy. I will replace things I completely run out of (this will probably only be facial cleanser, nail polish remover, and shampoo....) in addition to allowing myself five purchases through the year.


----------



## charlotte366 (Dec 12, 2013)

Welcome, it will be great to have people to share the journey with!


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 4, 2014)

How's everyone doing!? Ive listed a ton of beauty stuff on ebay, some lovely stuff but im being honest with myself, im not going to use it! If it all sells well hopefully I'll be encouraged to sell even more. After a big giveaway to my sister last month my stash is looking better with each whittle down. Got only a few new beauty bits in xmas sale: Caudalie beauty elixir Burts bees blueberry & choc lipbalm Soap & glory once upon a lime set Dior holiday rouge 999 lip and nail set  Buys this year so far: Lancome gloss in love in rose Oscar Urban decay fun palette Urban decay sin eyeshadow Illamasqua reflection palette  I've done ok this year so far considering all of the new collections are out. Already done some informed skipping, I skipped mac carnal instinct lipstick, figured barons rose is close enough for the look I'd want.  My perfume addiction is a different story!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm feeling really proud that I haven't bought ANYTHING yet in the sales!! I put several things in my shopping cart several times but I kept resisting and things kept being sold out! 
  I DID get a lot of things in November with the gift with purchases, but I have given some to my mum so it makes me feel better!!


----------



## Innocentfront (Jan 4, 2014)

Great job Kerry-Jane!


  Quote:   My perfume addiction is a different story!



  Perfume! It's amazing stuff, my husband got me Acqua di Parma Mandorlo di Sicilia for Christmas...so I think I'm set for a little while 

  I haven't purchased anything yet, and it may be only 4 days...but I'm super proud of myself!
  Doing inventory helped. 64 cream eyeshadows/eyeshadow sticks/etc. omg! Horrifying.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jan 4, 2014)

Innocentfront said:


> Perfume! It's amazing stuff, my husband got me Acqua di Parma Mandorlo di Sicilia for Christmas...so I think I'm set for a little while   I haven't purchased anything yet, and it may be only 4 days...but I'm super proud of myself! Doing inventory helped. 64 cream eyeshadows/eyeshadow sticks/etc. omg! Horrifying.


  I think an inventory will be my next step. I already know I own over 50 lipsticks *gulp*


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 



How's everyone doing!? Ive listed a ton of beauty stuff on ebay, some lovely stuff but im being honest with myself, im not going to use it!
If it all sells well hopefully I'll be encouraged to sell even more.
After a big giveaway to my sister last month my stash is looking better with each whittle down.
Got only a few new beauty bits in xmas sale:
Caudalie beauty elixir
Burts bees blueberry & choc lipbalm
Soap & glory once upon a lime set
Dior holiday rouge 999 lip and nail set

Buys this year so far:
Lancome gloss in love in rose Oscar
Urban decay fun palette
Urban decay sin eyeshadow
Illamasqua reflection palette

I've done ok this year so far considering all of the new collections are out.
Already done some informed skipping, I skipped mac carnal instinct lipstick, figured barons rose is close enough for the look I'd want.
My perfume addiction is a different story!


  i have been ebaying too, I was started to not want to open the draws to the stash as the volume made me down, so I have listed lots of unwanted stuff on ebay. I made January a full no buy month to access what I already own and to shop my stash a little more!  I bought some stuff from space nk in the sale and fragrance direct before the end of december which arrived in early january, but i haven't bought any make up since new year despite going to boots twice!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kerry-jane88* 




I think an inventory will be my next step. I already know I own over 50 lipsticks *gulp*


  I plan to do a full inventory excluding what I am selling this weekend. Will be interesting to see the totals! scared but need the kick!


----------



## Innocentfront (Jan 6, 2014)

Great idea ebaying that extra volume Charlotte! 
  Good luck with the inventory


----------



## Alisha1 (Jan 7, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> kerry-jane88 said:
> 
> 
> > My perfume addiction is a different story!
> ...


  This is how I feel! Sometimes I wish I had nothing so I could start my collection over with only the few products I actually use! 
  I gave loads of lip products to my sister but I'm tempted by a nude lippy in the Nude collection by MAC... :/

  I purchased 2 Guerlain items and a Dior mascara in the sale so I haven't been that good!


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I appreciated your patience....I really appreciate the kind of topics post here.


----------



## BudziakBeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

I found that subscription boxes help curb my spending. I purchased a year subscription to Glossybox in November and getting a few things a month hits the spot for my makeup obsession.
  I'm not completely committed to no buy, more like low buy. Trying to contribute as much as I can towards a down payment on a home. My biggest concern is IMATS in a few days, I planned the trip out to minimize expenses but I know there will be a lot of great products and temptation :-/ LOL. I'm definitely trying to shop my stash though.


----------

